# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  think i'm ready

## lynne duncan

getting nervous
got the jacket to fit - really must diet more
got questions written and google checked
must find score sheet will check it next
have threatened children (very nicely) to stay out of the way on sunday
anything else to do

----------


## alanatkie

Youll be fine. Looking forward to it.

----------


## lynne duncan

thank you both alanatike for the chat room help

----------


## wifie

Hey Lynne - lookin good!  See you Sunday - can't wait!

----------


## TRUCKER

will be there lynne

----------


## weestraw

Think i should manage to make it tonight.  :Smile:

----------

